# 1/21/2014 Snow Storm Janus 11" of snow



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

hi guys, here are a few videos from the 1/21/2014 snow storm "Janus" We got 11 inches. I went out twice. Just about all of the videos are the first pass not the completed jobs (for those nit pickers out there lol) I had my daughter film one shot on video #8 away from the Jeep. Again the date and time stamp is not correct once again I forgot to set the camera.
Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

ken643;1733109 said:


> hi guys, here are a few videos from the 1/21/2014 snow storm "Janus" We got 11 inches. I went out twice. Just about all of the videos are the first pass not the completed jobs (for those nit pickers out there lol) I had my daughter film one shot on video #8 away from the Jeep. Again the date and time stamp is not correct once again I forgot to set the camera.
> Hope you enjoy.


Thanks again for sharing Ken. Glad I have I'm subscribed to your Youtube account!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Rick547;1733439 said:


> Thanks again for sharing Ken. Glad I have I'm subscribed to your Youtube account!


Thanks!:waving:


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

i kno u must of been jamming to that sweet caroline song huh ??


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

hatchmastr;1733505 said:


> i kno u must of been jamming to that sweet caroline song huh ??


Hey, I'm old, I prefer Older stuff to todays crap, lol


----------



## Perry. (Jan 19, 2014)

Question... in video ATC 0010 you pushed a ton of snow across the street is that legal ? i know for us if we get caught doing that its a nice big fine !!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Perry.;1733543 said:


> Question... in video ATC 0010 you pushed a ton of snow across the street is that legal ? i know for us if we get caught doing that its a nice big fine !!


There is a town ordinance against it and about a year maybe 2 years ago they past a state law against it. However I don't know anyone who has been summonsed for it and as long as you clean up decent. The state of NJ also has a summons for your high beam indicator light being out on your dash board and also for running out of gas. far and few between getting summonses for either in my town.


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

ken643;1733532 said:


> Hey, I'm old, I prefer Older stuff to todays crap, lol


Lol it's a good song and that's coming from a 22 yo music has no age


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

hatchmastr;1733554 said:


> Lol it's a good song and that's coming from a 22 yo music has no age


I agreeThumbs Up


----------

